# LED head lamp/fog light upgrade on MY19



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I put the GTR Ultra 2 in mine, love them. Getting the Diode Dynamics SLF yellow for the fogs soon.

What did you install for headlight bulbs? How's the cutoff and beam pattern compared to stock?


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> I put the GTR Ultra 2 in mine, love them. Getting the Diode Dynamics SLF yellow for the fogs soon.
> 
> What did you install for headlight bulbs? How's the cutoff and beam pattern compared to stock?


LED for headlights as well. I know there are two types of LED bulbs, with and without cooling fan, I believe the shop got the ones with cooling fan.

Had a 2018 with LED installed w/o cooling fan, the driver side started to flicker after a week or two of usage.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

There's a lot more to it than just fan or no fan.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The stock fog lights spread a lot of light out on angle, that's normal, if you're missing light in front that you used to have, that's due to one of two major factors. First is improperly LED chip alignment. The led "blade" should be installed so it's oriented vertically with the chips pointing out to sides. This will give best chance of stock pattern. Second issue is that LED blades don't allow the same amount of light reflection/transmission as a halogen will because it's not clear like a bulb. This can't be be overcome, and is a bigger problem on some lights than others, our dogs are relatively small housings and are more susceptible to this shadow/blocking issue. 

If you're after style...stick with LEDs, if you need more light you'll need to do a halogen upgrade or look into HID


----------

